# Lohnt sich Wechsel von Eplus zu Vodafone (Mobilfunk)



## Joel-92 (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich habe z.Z. die Smartphone-Option bei blau.de (Eplus). https://www.blau.de/tarif/smartphone-optionen/smart-option
Nun habe ich bei Vodafone die CallYa Smartphone Fun Option gesehen. CallYa Smartphone Fun

Meine Frage ist nun, lohnt sich der Wechsel zu Vodafone bezüglich der Netzabdeckung, vorallem beim Internet (UMTS/HSDPA)?


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst, bei mir zum Beispiel hat man mit EPlus extrem schlechtest netz.


----------



## Joel-92 (4. Mai 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo du wohnst, bei mir zum Beispiel hat man mit EPlus extrem schlechtest netz.


 
Ich wohne im ländlichen Gebiet, ich habe vollen Empfang (EDGE). 
Bei Vodafone hätte ich da warscheinlich HSDPA. 
Aber zu Hause ist es eh egal, weil dort habe ich ja Wlan.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2012)

Ja, mit Vodafone worst HSDPA haben. 

Wie kann man nur dauerhaft EDGE nutzen, ich würde verrückt werden.


----------



## Iceananas (4. Mai 2012)

Wenn Vodafone wirklich HSPA hat, würde sich ein Umstieg durchaus lohnen. EDGE lahmt mir auch zu dolle 

Ich würde aber nicht auf Vermutung wechseln, sondern vorher mal nachfragen/nachforschen.


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

habe auch vodafone internet verbindung top 
hatte auch mal eplus da kannste internet vergessen (zu lahm)


----------



## Atomtoaster (4. Mai 2012)

Hab beide Netze in benutzung, bei mir (100.000 Einwohner ca.) ist auch Vodafone das deutlich schnellere Netz. In Manchen Gebäuden wie z.b. meiner Berufsschule habe ich keinen Empfang mit Eplus, mit Vodafone noch voll...

Eplus ist absolut nicht empfehlenswert. T-Mobile hat mit gewaltigem Abstand das beste Netz afaik.


----------



## Leandros (4. Mai 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> T-Mobile hat mit gewaltigem Abstand das beste Netz afaik.


 
Mitlerweile nicht mehr Vodafone hat die Spitze übernommen.


----------



## BigSnoopy (4. Mai 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Mitlerweile nicht mehr Vodafone hat die Spitze übernommen.


 wann hast den du bittschön das letzte mal n test gelesen? vodafon bestes netz war inzischen auch schon wieder mal! telekom führ wieder.


----------



## Windows0.1 (4. Mai 2012)

also der wechsel würde sich schon lohnen


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

tmobile kostet aber um einiges mehr 

vodafone hat etwas bessere preise 

jeder muss selbst wissen was er sich holt


----------



## Iceananas (5. Mai 2012)

BigSnoopy schrieb:


> wann hast den du bittschön das letzte mal n test gelesen? vodafon bestes netz war inzischen auch schon wieder mal! telekom führ wieder.


 
Es ist aber völlig unerheblich, wer das beste Netz in Deutschland hat. Es kommt hauptsächlich darauf an, ob ER an seinem Wohnort den besten Empfang hat. Wenn Eplus neben seinem Haus ein Sendemast hätte, dann hätte für ihn Eplus das beste Netz, ganz einfach. 
Er muss also erstmal checken mit welchem Netz er überhaupt HSPA hat.

Also könnte ihr aufhören euch zu streiten, wer den tollsten Provider hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2012)

Also ich muß gestehen das daß E Netz nicht wirklich prickelnd ist besonders wenn man viel auf Tour ist. Ich nutze leider O² was ja quasi das gleiche ist, und mußte im Vergleich zu Vodafone und Co öfters mal die Segel streichen


----------



## Iceananas (5. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also ich muß gestehen das daß E Netz nicht wirklich prickelnd ist besonders wenn man viel auf Tour ist. Ich nutze leider O² was ja quasi das gleiche ist, und mußte im Vergleich zu Vodafone und Co öfters mal die Segel streichen


 
Das bestreitet ja keiner. Das kommt dann auf die persönliche Situation an. Wenn man viel reist, dann ist man mit Tmobile oder Vodafone natürlich besser bedient.


----------



## Joel-92 (6. Mai 2012)

Habe zu Vodafone gewechselt. Jetzt habe zuhause HSDPA auf vollem Empfang, wo Eplus nur EDGE lieferte. Super schnell, fast ohne Ladezeit. 

Prepaid Karte: 200 MB HighSpeed Internet + 1000 Frei-SMS in alle Netzte für knapp 10 € im Monat. Für knapp 5 € mehr gibts nochmal 300 MB mehr HighSpeed Internet. Telefonieren kostet 9 Cent pro Minute.


----------

